# When Hulk Hogan sparred George Foreman



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The Squared Circle

In the early 90's, wrestling champion Hulk Hogan agreed to three rounds of sparring with George Foreman to help raise money for charity.

There would be no need for Hogan to wear headgear as Foreman had promised not to throw any head shots. Sounds reasonable, right? Here's what Hogan had to say.

'So against my better judgment, I started boxing with George Foreman. The first time I tried to hit him I didn't even come close. Then I tried to hit him again, and again I missed him. You think George is slow when you watch him on TV. You think he's moving like molasses. But let me tell you, brother, when he starts with his bobbing and weaving, you wouldn't believe how fast he is.
No matter what I did I couldn't hit him and it was pissing me off. But George wasn't trying very hard to retaliate, so I was doing alright. Then just as we got near the end of the round, he got me in a corner.

I put my arms up to protect myself, figuring I could get through the last few seconds of the round if I stayed there like that. George was screwing around with me, going at me with these little baby punches. Then all of a sudden, he stepped back and threw a left hook at me. Wham! His hook hit me in the right arm, up by the shoulder. And he hit me so hard, MY WHOLE LEG WENT NUMB. That freaked me out. He hadn't hit me in the leg, but my leg had no feeling in it.
I hobbled out of the corner and said "George, I swear to god, if you ever hit me that hard a second time I'll never talk to you again."

George thought it was hilarious. But it actually took the whole minute between rounds for the feeling to come back in my leg. I couldn't imagine him hitting me in the face with that hook, I'd be dead.

Anyway, he took it easy on me the next couple of rounds. But by the end of the second one, I couldn't even hold my gloves up. In the third round, it just became a comedy routine, because I couldn't box anymore.
The kids who were watching us had a good laugh. I'm glad for them, because I certainly wasn't laughing.'


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

:lol: Big George is deadly. :smile


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

The leg thing is weird.

Archie Moore also said that when Curtis Sheppard hit him it felt like hed been hit in the leg with a baseball bat.

â€œI donâ€™t know why but the front of my thighs hurt for a week after that bout. Felt like I got hit with a baseball bat. To this day whenever my ears start ringing I think that maybe Sheppard had something to do with it.â€


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

Probably a reaction from all the steroids.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

The legs are the first thing to weaken from trauma. There is a concentration of nerves in your limbs and the legs are pretty much your shock absorbers.

It's a little weird that it was caused by an arm punch. But that's George Foreman for you I guess.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> The leg thing is weird.
> 
> Archie Moore also said that when Curtis Sheppard hit him it felt like hed been hit in the leg with a baseball bat.
> 
> â€œI donâ€™t know why but the front of my thighs hurt for a week after that bout. Felt like I got hit with a baseball bat. To this day whenever my ears start ringing I think that maybe Sheppard had something to do with it.â€


I punched a guy once and he told me afterwards that both his legs went numb and he saw stars :yep That must be an awful feeling


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Hulk Hogan couldn't hulk up?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Really great perspective when thinking about Muhammad Ali's fight with Foreman.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

nerve damage?


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> nerve damage?


More overload than damage.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why didn't Hogan give Foreman a boot to the face, followed by a leg drop?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Freaky ass power.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Freaky ass power.


Seeing the dent in the punching bag at 43 seconds, I dont think ive ever seen (or heard of) a fighter doing that to a bag before

Edit: And fuck being that dude in the ring having to watch him hit the bag while warming up for sparring with Foreman most likely :lol::sad5


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I punched a guy once and he told me afterwards that both his legs went numb and he saw stars :yep That must be an awful feeling


About 5 or 6 years ago I got sucker punched outside a chicken shop at 1am in the morning was hit square on the nose full force. It happened so fast I didn't even feel my nose break but my legs went from under me, it took about 10-15 seconds to get full strength back on my legs. By then my boys already started beating the crap out of him. Never broke my nose in all the years I did boxing before and after that. Would've had a normal nose if it wasn't for that night. Mother fucker.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> The Squared Circle
> 
> In the early 90's, wrestling champion Hulk Hogan agreed to three rounds of sparring with George Foreman to help raise money for charity.
> 
> ...


Sounds like he's being very honest. Hulks descripion of his match with Andre the Giant is very similar. Hogan was saying he was hoping Andre would stick to the script as The Giant could beat Hogan at any time he wished, just like George Foreman could do.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> About 5 or 6 years ago I got sucker punched outside a chicken shop at 1am in the morning was hit square on the nose full force. It happened so fast I didn't even feel my nose break but my legs went from under me, it took about 10-15 seconds to get full strength back on my legs. By then my boys already started beating the crap out of him. Never broke my nose in all the years I did boxing before and after that. Would've had a normal nose if it wasn't for that night. Mother fucker.


Sir, you just penned the lyrics for the next big county music hit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The reality of getting in the boxing ring with somebody much better than you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> About 5 or 6 years ago I got sucker punched outside a chicken shop at 1am in the morning was hit square on the nose full force. It happened so fast I didn't even feel my nose break but my legs went from under me, it took about 10-15 seconds to get full strength back on my legs. By then my boys already started beating the crap out of him. Never broke my nose in all the years I did boxing before and after that. Would've had a normal nose if it wasn't for that night. Mother fucker.


That's such bullshit man. See sucker punching is some cowardly and dangerous shit. It sucks when the other person knows you box or used to box, so they'll justify it in their heads more to try and sucker punch you


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol. Who was the guy that said he wanted to spar a prime George Foreman?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Lol. Who was the guy that said he wanted to spar a prime George Foreman?


 @PivotPunch


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> That's such bullshit man. See sucker punching is some cowardly and dangerous shit. It sucks when the other person knows you box or used to box, so they'll justify it in their heads more to try and sucker punch you


I was totally unaware. Was on the phone when a guy passing by saw my phone and decided he'd try rob me and bam out of nowhere he throws an over hand looping type of punch square on my nose.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> The legs are the first thing to weaken from trauma. There is a concentration of nerves in your limbs and the legs are pretty much your shock absorbers.
> 
> It's a little weird that it was caused by an arm punch. But that's George Foreman for you I guess.


Well said. Gotta respect the almighty power of 'Big' George.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I was totally unaware. Was on the phone when a guy passing by saw my phone and decided he'd try rob me and bam out of nowhere he throws an over hand looping type of punch square on my nose.


that's pretty ballsy. Was the guy drunk?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

George really had that earth moving power.

And to think he just came in at around 220 lbs in his younger years.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lemme quote my favorite part of what Hogan said:

" The first time I tried to hit him I didn't even come close. Then I tried to hit him again, and again I missed him. You think George is slow when you watch him on TV. You think he's moving like molasses. But let me tell you, brother, when he starts with his bobbing and weaving, you wouldn't believe how fast he is."

That's somethign to REALLY take note of, and I mean all you gys who don't seem to understand what a head slip is. 
For instance, guys who thought Lara beat Canelo. :lol:
-Or the huge number of fans who seem to think Holyfiled had lousy defense. - Or Golovkin.

Being able to move like that, to avoid or neutralize punches WITHOUT making huge (energy robbing) movements is a lot harder than doing the "Sweet Pea" dance, but I'm literally flabberghasted at the number of fans, even supposed educated ones here on CHB, who are utterly clueless about this kind of fighting. (Yes, I'm talking to YOU, Dr. Mo!)

So ends today's sermon.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Who was the user, who sparred a lot of big guys like old Foreman, Lennox and Wlad?
I think he used to post here or at EESB back then.
You know who I mean?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Lemme quote my favorite part of what Hogan said:
> 
> " The first time I tried to hit him I didn't even come close. Then I tried to hit him again, and again I missed him. You think George is slow when you watch him on TV. You think he's moving like molasses. But let me tell you, brother, when he starts with his bobbing and weaving, you wouldn't believe how fast he is."
> 
> ...


Its like Bama having Trout winning 12-0 against Canelo. I think I counted 2 landed punches on Canelo in the 1st two rounds, despite Trout throwing numerous punches but Canelo's head movement was superb that night.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Magna Nagasaki, or something like that.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Kissan said:


> Who was the user, who sparred a lot of big guys like old Foreman, Lennox and Wlad?
> I think he used to post here or at EESB back then.
> You know who I mean?


Magnasakki


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> @PivotPunch


Yeah still would.



Cableaddict said:


> Lemme quote my favorite part of what Hogan said:
> 
> " The first time I tried to hit him I didn't even come close. Then I tried to hit him again, and again I missed him. You think George is slow when you watch him on TV. You think he's moving like molasses. But let me tell you, brother, when he starts with his bobbing and weaving, you wouldn't believe how fast he is."
> 
> ...


You are biased for a certain style. Holyfield had good defence even though it was less good against straight punches, Golovkin's defence works for what he does. 
But seriously you are saying that that's harder than Whitaker's defence? Like Holyfield and Golovkin have more technical defence than Whitaker?
Are you completely insane. Especially saying that what he did wasted energy. Guys like Golovkin and Holyfield (especially Golovkin) rarely get hit flush and evade many punches but they still do get hit whether you like it or not someone on the level of whitaker rarely gets hit at all.
Again energy robbing? Whitaker was on a totally different level defensive wise and if you don't aknowledge that then you are really really obviously biased.

Yeah Holyfield's defence is so much better than Whitaker vs Foremann and Bowe and many others. In the Tyson fight he also won because of clinching and yes if you count clinching as defence then well I guess it was defence but it depends on the ref whether you can do it and if so then Wlad vs Povetkin was also a defensive masterpiece. 
Whitaker didn't need to clinch the fuck out of Azumah Nelson.
The most energy consuming form of defence is using your legs and especially Golovkin almost always combines blocking with backing up as his mainf orm of defence if someone ever were to back Golovkin up for several rounds then he sure as hell would waste more energy with his defence than Whitaker it's just that no one is able because of his offence


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr. Brain said:


> Sounds like he's being very honest. Hulks descripion of his match with Andre the Giant is very similar. Hogan was saying he was hoping Andre would stick to the script as The Giant could beat Hogan at any time he wished, just like George Foreman could do.


Shows how hard Bad News Brown was that Andre shit it from him.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> Magna Nagasaki, or something like that.


He knows a bit more than just sparring George :yep

Lovely guy. If only people knew........


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hogan is 6'8,300lbs and an athletic guy with a big reach.yet George could ko him whenever he wanted.

That's why I think it's crazy posters would spar with anybody this good,hogan didn't wear a headguard as there was an agreement of no headshots yet he got hurt from a shot to the arm that George probaly thought wasn't anything.also these guys are used to inflicting pain,even if they agreed to just have 'a move around' they could accidentally chin you and probaly have a good laugh about it.

I'm pretty sure if you were in the gym with your headguard on watching prime foreman on the bag or sparring and you are next up in the other corner,then you would reconsider.

These kind of punchers are beasts.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Hogan is 6'8,300lbs and an athletic guy with a big reach.yet George could ko him whenever he wanted.
> 
> That's why I think it's crazy posters would spar with anybody this good,hogan didn't wear a headguard as there was an agreement of no headshots yet he got hurt from a shot to the arm that George probaly thought wasn't anything.also these guys are used to inflicting pain,even if they agreed to just have 'a move around' they could accidentally chin you and probaly have a good laugh about it.
> 
> ...


Foreman is an absolute monster. A freakish kind of power.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol these posters here saying they'd spar foreman and other pros are scrawny little kids who live fantasy lives as elite boxers who dream they'd last a round.

Mother fuckers go into your boxing club and spar your local area champion at your weight division then come back to tell me you want to get in the ring with elite heavyweight champions


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Lol these posters here saying they'd spar foreman and other pros are scrawny little kids who live fantasy lives as elite boxers who dream they'd last a round.
> 
> Mother fuckers go into your boxing club and spar your local area champion at your weight division then come back to tell me you want to get in the ring with elite heavyweight champions


This.

Or just spar a lad with 5 or 10 fights under his belt.thats hard enough.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Even sparring a journeyman type would be plenty difficult for someone like pivotpunch. A scott pemberton type who got stopped by Lacy, for example would be a huge challenge for any non boxer or amatuer fighter.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> Even sparring a journeyman type would be plenty difficult for someone like pivotpunch. A scott pemberton type who got stopped by Lacy, for example would be a huge challenge for any non boxer or amatuer fighter.


Journey men would be more than handfuls for us 'civilians'.

Anyone know the frank Warren fighter Billy Morgan? He has something like 10 fights with no ko's and I think he's a lightweight. Yet I seen him walk down and brutalize much bigger , stronger and taller people without them being able to land a solid punch on him and this was back when he was 16.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Journey men would be more than handfuls for us 'civilians'.
> 
> Anyone know the frank Warren fighter Billy Morgan? He has something like 10 fights with no ko's and I think he's a lightweight. Yet I seen him walk down and brutalize much bigger , stronger and taller people without them being able to land a solid punch on him and this was back when he was 16.


Yeah he has a reputation as being a non puncher,I think he has lost his last 2.

The gulf in quality in boxing is huge,people think they can walk in off the street and have a bash.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Hogan is 6'8,300lbs and an athletic guy with a big reach.yet George could ko him whenever he wanted.
> 
> That's why I think it's crazy posters would spar with anybody this good,hogan didn't wear a headguard as there was an agreement of no headshots yet he got hurt from a shot to the arm that George probaly thought wasn't anything.also these guys are used to inflicting pain,even if they agreed to just have 'a move around' they could accidentally chin you and probaly have a good laugh about it.
> 
> ...


Hogan was never near 6'8. Yes, he was and is a big dude, but I'd say 6'5 TOPS. He's had several surgeries and he's older...now he looks about 6'1 -2 when he's on the street in regular shoes (not those wrestling boots). I would bet that Hogan and Foreman were probably close to the same height, with Hogan just a little taller when they sparred (assuming Foreman was legit 6'3)...of course Hogan was bigger overall.

Also: The famous "George Foreman Grill" would have been the "Hulk Hogan Grill" but Hogan did not return the phone call. That was a $100 million mistake, lol.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> George really had that earth moving power.
> 
> And to think he just came in at around 220 lbs in his younger years.


He used to dehydrate & cut weight to get to 220, at the time it was thought to make a fighter fitter & faster.

He was a big dude, I think I've read somewhere he was 220+ when he won the Olympics aged 19.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hogan was meant to be soft as shit to be fair. He was basically a bodybuilder with no fighting skills. He cowered in a ball apparently when Dynamite Kid who was about 5'6'' picked a fight with him.

Still though Foreman can punch like a motherfucker but we already knew that.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Chatty said:


> Hogan was meant to be soft as shit to be fair. He was basically a bodybuilder with no fighting skills. He cowered in a ball apparently when Dynamite Kid who was about 5'6'' picked a fight with him.
> 
> Still though Foreman can punch like a motherfucker but we already knew that.


Yep heard the same. Hogan was chickenshit


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Where do all of these behind the scenes wrestling stories from?

When I was a fan as a kid,they never gave up the fact it was scripted no matter what.now I read lots of anecdotes from old school wrestlers like dynamite kid and hogan,it's interesting stuff.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Hulk should've suplexed him


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone remember the video of joel diaz (Tim Bradleys trainer) sparring a big shot who walked through the gym and started talking trash? Joel is blind in one eye and hasn't boxed for many years and even in his boxing career he was nothing special but he utterly destroyed this kid giving him a brutal beating and making him quit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Anyone remember the video of joel diaz (Tim Bradleys trainer) sparring a big shot who walked through the gym and started talking trash? Joel is blind in one eye and hasn't boxed for many years and even in his boxing career he was nothing special but he utterly destroyed this kid giving him a brutal beating and making him quit.


wasn't the guy Joel was sparring an MMA fighter too?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

_







Originally Posted by *Cableaddict* 
Lemme quote my favorite part of what Hogan said:

" The first time I tried to hit him I didn't even come close. Then I tried to hit him again, and again I missed him. You think George is slow when you watch him on TV. You think he's moving like molasses. But let me tell you, brother, when he starts with his bobbing and weaving, you wouldn't believe how fast he is."

That's somethign to REALLY take note of, and I mean all you gys who don't seem to understand what a head slip is. 
For instance, guys who thought Lara beat Canelo. :lol:
-Or the huge number of fans who seem to think Holyfiled had lousy defense. - Or Golovkin.

Being able to move like that, to avoid or neutralize punches WITHOUT making huge (energy robbing) movements is a lot harder than doing the "Sweet Pea" dance, but I'm literally flabberghasted at the number of fans, even supposed educated ones here on CHB, who are utterly clueless about this kind of fighting. (Yes, I'm talking to YOU, Dr. Mo!)

So ends today's sermon.

_




rjjfan said:


> Its like Bama having Trout winning 12-0 against Canelo. I think I counted 2 landed punches on Canelo in the 1st two rounds, despite Trout throwing numerous punches but Canelo's head movement was superb that night.


Indeed !

I was never much of a Canelo fan, but in recent fights he's become incredibly good at subtle head slips. Massive credit to him & his trainer.

But again, sadly, guys who fight like this often get unfair losses on the cards.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Anyone remember the video of joel diaz (Tim Bradleys trainer) sparring a big shot who walked through the gym and started talking trash? Joel is blind in one eye and hasn't boxed for many years and even in his boxing career he was nothing special but he utterly destroyed this kid giving him a brutal beating and making him quit.


Can you link it? Can't find it on youtube.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

All that weight lifting that Hogan did didn't do shit?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

rjjfan said:


> Can you link it? Can't find it on youtube.


I've been searching can't find it anymore. Maybe someone else might have a link.

was a good sparring session too joel diaz walked the kid down cutting of the ring and not letting him have space to breath


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Iron_Chin said:


> Probably a reaction from all the steroids.


:lol:


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> wasn't the guy Joel was sparring an MMA fighter too?


Yep that's the one.

People for some reason think when people who have boxed get into fights they follow the marquees of Queensbury rules.

Mother fuckers get the Fuck outta here you come at me in the street I'll be throwing elbows knees and even bite if needed.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Lemme quote my favorite part of what Hogan said:
> 
> " The first time I tried to hit him I didn't even come close. Then I tried to hit him again, and again I missed him. You think George is slow when you watch him on TV. You think he's moving like molasses. But let me tell you, brother, when he starts with his bobbing and weaving, you wouldn't believe how fast he is."
> 
> ...


Foreman was a pretty upright fighter but he obviously didn't just rush into guys trying to get hit. He did quick little slips. Almost like reflex slips. Sometimes it's just moving a matter of inches. He also liked patting down punches with his glove. Hulk probably was embarrassingly slow so I'm not surprised that Hogan felt like he was a prime Muhammad Ali from his perspective.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Foreman was a pretty upright fighter but he obviously didn't just rush into guys trying to get hit. He did quick little slips. Almost like reflex slips. Sometimes it's just moving a matter of inches. He also liked patting down punches with his glove. Hulk probably was embarrassingly slow so I'm not surprised that Hogan felt like he was a prime Muhammad Ali from his perspective.


I loved his pull counters on jabs. Well he didnt really pull more just slipped a little to the left, reminded me a lot of when JCC did it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Theron said:


> I loved his pull counters on jabs. Well he didnt really pull more just slipped a little to the left, *reminded me a lot of when JCC did it.*


Oh man, yes. JCC was brilliant at that.


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Anyone remember the video of joel diaz (Tim Bradleys trainer) sparring a big shot who walked through the gym and started talking trash? Joel is blind in one eye and hasn't boxed for many years and even in his boxing career he was nothing special but he utterly destroyed this kid giving him a brutal beating and making him quit.


Like that Pros vs Joes episode with Arturo Gatti. The guy Gatti spars was 6ft 4 and over 200lbs and in the clip of him talking before they "fight" he actually thinks he'll do well because of the size difference. Also bare in mind that the big guy is wearing headgear and Gatti has 18oz gloves on. Once they start, Gatti who was hardly a defense master, evades every single punch the big guy throw at him without looking like he even has to think about it, then Gatti throws a shot that looks about 50% at best and the big guy goes straight down. To the big guys credit he gets back up but it was clear that he couldn't land on Gatti and Gatti could hurt him and drop whenever he wanted with any shot he wanted, and thats's what he did, I think guy went down a couple of more times before calling it a day. And that was 5ft 7" boxer who never had elite level skills and fought between 130 and 147lbs, not even trying against a 6ft 4" 200lb plus guy.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Jimbob said:


> Like that Pros vs Joes episode with Arturo Gatti. The guy Gatti spars was 6ft 4 and over 200lbs and in the clip of him talking before they "fight" he actually thinks he'll do well because of the size difference. Also bare in mind that the big guy is wearing headgear and Gatti has 18oz gloves on. Once they start, Gatti who was hardly a defense master, evades every single punch the big guy throw at him without looking like he even has to think about it, then Gatti throws a shot that looks about 50% at best and the big guy goes straight down. To the big guys credit he gets back up but it was clear that he couldn't land on Gatti and Gatti could hurt him and drop whenever he wanted with any shot he wanted, and thats's what he did, I think guy went down a couple of more times before calling it a day. And that was 5ft 7" boxer who never had elite level skills and fought between 130 and 147lbs, not even trying against a 6ft 4" 200lb plus guy.


Tbf Gatti weighed 160lbs+ (most likely more for that TV thing), was a hard puncher and while not overall elite he was an elite puncher he shook De La Hoya up a few times in their fight. A guy like Gatti is one of the last guys you wanna fight toe to toe


----------

